# DMV Feb 12-14



## RUJusten (Dec 3, 2013)

Should be a fun couple days out there ladies and gents. Stay warm and stay safe! Some local meteorologists are predicting 1ft+ - good luck!


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

You guys got plows down there ? Or should we all take a road trip. LOL.


----------



## w4hyi (Dec 8, 2009)

TJS;1754323 said:


> You guys got plows down there ? Or should we all take a road trip. LOL.


What do think this is our first rodeo


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

Already got a report time from the county. Whether it snows or not we will be getting some hours!


----------



## Charlesnw (Jan 31, 2014)

WBAL in Baltimore is forecasting only "Possibly up to nine inches" I somehow think we are going to get a lot more than that, especially north and west of the city.


----------



## RUJusten (Dec 3, 2013)

TJS;1754323 said:


> You guys got plows down there ? Or should we all take a road trip. LOL.


You think they only sell plows north of the Mason Dixon? Clearly not enough because we get called in from NYC to come up to help take care of the city streets.

I'm definitely ready for this one! Be safe out there!!


----------



## CaptainSmokey (Nov 19, 2009)

Let's hope it plays out in our favor down here !


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

Calling for 3-5 inches down here but if the temp drops two degrees we could be looking at a foot. Typical mid Atlantic snow forecast, we won't know anything until it's on the ground.


----------



## RUJusten (Dec 3, 2013)

OldSchoolPSD;1755794 said:


> Calling for 3-5 inches down here but if the temp drops two degrees we could be looking at a foot. Typical mid Atlantic snow forecast, we won't know anything until it's on the ground.


Roger that!


----------

